# Recovery last stage? for the recovered ones



## Inkoholic (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey there my name is dim im a 21 year old guy from Greece and sorry if my english seems a bit poor even though i lived in Australia for 3 years. So i'm at a point now after 6-7 months of hell where i am far away from panic attacks ,i have beaten depression and my anxiety levels are very low even tough i have a tight feeling in my chest! Also i no longer have the vision feeling nor the existential questions (as much) my emotions are back my sense of humor is back BUT..... I'm at this stage where i noticed i the long run that i no longer question things like why i go to take a shower or why do i like lemonade instead of something else which shows me im getting better. So now i have this thing where i look at something especially if its a sighting or something like that and i question do i see it as real now or not but that is not as hard to stop as soon as i do it i stop it but whenever i talk there s this big rush of anxiety coming through my spine and its not DP its like i try so hard to be normal and dont let DP to come that i am nervous and lose control of my conversation but even that has stopped by 90% now the only thing left is that whenever i talk im like how do i remember all those and how do all emotions and everything connect with each other when i see a person. So what i think is that im anxious about not being able to be myself and that leads to not being myself if that makes sense! Another example is when i went for basketball im anxious that im not gonna be as good as before and then while im playing i have all these questions like how do i dribble and at the same time i think and plus why am i better at the game when others have the same brain and body as me and why do i think faster when i play but because i think of that, that makes me less capable of playing at my best! So after all this we come to the conclusion and my question will i be able to not think all these stuff while in normal situation of the mind and still do things as i did before because atm i think ive opened a box of questions that cant be closed anymore and that those questions will follow me for the rest of my life. Thank you guys i really believe that u can tell me where i am at after you recovered and know the stages and tell me what i have to do! PLaSE GIVE ME AN aNSWER!


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Im same boat as you let recovery flow it will fade in time


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Same feeling bro.


----------



## Brianmz (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey , that's the same feeling im getting daily now I feel like I recovered mostly but I look at things and something still feels a little off . Doesn't feel like it used to and it's bothering me alotttt.???? I heard ppl say just wait it out but idk it's making me question what' it was like to be normal.


----------

